# pre order GTA IV ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, where is the best place to preorder Gta IV


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I have seen it in my tesco direct catalogue 29.71 but girl on phoen couldnt find it and i coudlnt find it online?

Allan


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

I Pre-Ordred from Play.com


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Mines pre-ordered with Game, cant wait tbh!!

Just got this delivered yesterday to keep me entertained 










So much fun, when ya spin out


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

had mine ordered for over a year with play.com, gonna be good!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

xyber said:


> had mine ordered for over a year with play.com, gonna be good!


WOW I ordered a month before and thought that was long enough!! You must want this game more than I do and I want it ALOT!!


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

ordered mine from work see when i get it. the game has been delayed a number of times


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

I use shopto.net but they have already stopped preorders. I always use them as there well priced and i usually get games a day early.
Now i just need to decide which to cancel my 360 preorder or my ps3 preorder!


----------

